# Bambus neben dem Teich



## nieselinho (8. Sep. 2010)

Hallo an alle!
neben unserem Teich wuchs seit 2 Jahren Bambus, Durchmesser des Bereichs war etwa 40cm, also es hielt sich in Grenzen. Der Abstand zum Teich war allerdings auch nur etwa ein halber Meter. Ich wusste nicht, dass diese Bambus-Art Rhizome bildet, weshlab ich mich entschieden habe, den Bambus zu entfernen um die 1mm-Teichfolie zu schützen (hat keine Rhizomsperre...)

Im Teich selber habe ich unterschiedliche Pflanzen, die auch sichtbare Rhizome bilden, sprich, ich wusste auch nicht das es bei denen solche Auswucherungen gibt bis ich mir eben mal alle Pflanzen genauer angesehen habe. Eingepflanzt waren diese in löchrigen Plastik-Töpfen, weshalb die leider ausbrechen konnten. 

Jetzt komme ich zur Frage (endlich ): Sind auch diese Rhizome für die Teichfolie schädlich? (Teichfolie leider nicht ganz faltenfrei...) Muss ich andere Pflanzen anstelle derer einsetzen oder reichen schlicht geschlossene Töpfe? Ich hatte eigentlich vor, den flacheren Teil des Teiches mit höher werdenden Pflanzen zu bepflanzen, nur welche kämen da in Frage, wenn diese möglcihst "schön eingepflanzt werden sollen, also ohne sperrige Gefäße?

Im Voraus schon mal vielen Dank, wenn jemand bis hier gelesen hat und für ne Antwort wäre ich noch dankbarer 
Viele Grüße
Robin

2 Pflanzen um die es geht:
- __ Rohrkolben
- Röhricht


----------



## MadDog (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Hallo Robin,
ich hatte das selbe Problem wie du. Ich habe meinen kompletten Bambus rausgerissen und in Betonkübel gesetzt. 
Bei den __ Rohrkolben kann man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. Ich habe diesen im alten Teich fast 20 Jahre gehabt ohne größere Probleme, das die Plane beschädigt wurde.
Ich weiß aber auch von anderen, die Probleme mit Rohrkolben haben.
Ich selber habe auch wieder in meinem neuen Teich Rohrkolben gesetzt sowie __ Blutweiderich. Diese habe ich einmal so eingepflanzt und einmal in einem rechteckigen schwarzen Betonkübel. Der steht soweit im Wasser, das man diesen garnicht mehr sieht.
Als rundum Bepflanzung kannst du eine Sorte Bambus nehmen, die keine Rhizome bilden. Es gibt auch diverse Gräser, die man nehmen kann. z.B. Zebragras (grün mit weißen Streifen) oder Pfeifenputzergras.

Gruß 

Frank


----------



## Buffo Buffo (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Hallo Robin,
wie Frank schreibt, 





> Bei den __ Rohrkolben kann man unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. Ich habe diesen im alten Teich fast 20 Jahre gehabt ohne größere Probleme, das die Plane beschädigt wurde.


wenn du mit Röhricht das meinst, mit dem musst definitiv vorsichtig sein, das durchbricht die Folie (in den Falten), hier gibt es schöne Loch-Fotos
Liebe Grüße
Andrea


----------



## Plätscher (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*



MadDog schrieb:


> Als rundum Bepflanzung kannst du eine Sorte Bambus nehmen, die keine Rhizome bilden.



Hallo,

auch die horstig wachsenden Sorten würde ich am Teich nur mit Rhizomsperre verwenden. In seltenen Fällen schieben sie auch mal einen Ausläufer, im Garten kein Problem, abstechen und Ruhe ist. Am Teich kann es schon zu spät sein ehe man es bemerkt.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (8. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Hi Robin,

du hast sicher den großen Rohrkolen oder ? Wenns die Zwergenart ist kann se drinn bleiben - auch bei einem ungelöcherten Topf wachsen die Rhizos oben raus 

Den Babus hätt ich mit einer guten rundum Sperre am Teich gelassen oder durch eine Horstbildende Fargesia ersetzt - was hattest Du denn für eine Sorte ? Hast  ihn doch sicher noch überleben lassn und an einem anderen Ort untergebracht ? Ich selbst habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit einer 510L Regenwassertonne gemacht - hab den Boden gelöchert und Steine +Vlies reingelegt - guck ma hier

heute isser 2m hoch und hat noch keine Ausläufer getrieben - er bekommt 3 x im Jahr Rasendünger zeitgleich mit meinem Rasen.


----------



## johsi (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Hallo,

für alle Bambusfans hab ich hier eine Top-Seite
http://www.bambus-lexikon.de/



hier ein Link zur Rhizomsperre
http://www.bambus-lexikon.de/rhizomsperre.html



und hier meine Favoriten => diese drei Sorten haben wir auch im Abstand von ca. 2m vom Teich gepflanzt. 
http://www.bambus-lexikon.de/spectabilis-lama-tempel0.html


http://www.bambus-lexikon.de/phyllostachys-bissetii1.html


http://www.bambus-lexikon.de/phyllostachys-vivax-huangwenzhu0.html



Der Bereich ist ca. 45m² groß und natürlich mit HDPE 2mm (Hochdruckfestespolyethylen) abgeschlossen. Ich werde den Bereich trotzdem mehrmals pro Jahr auf Ausreißer absuchen.


hier noch Lieferanten zu HDPE
http://www.wlw.de/sse/sem?land=DE&sprache=de&suchbegriff=hdpe&s_kwcid=goog_hdpe&epro=neu&zanpid=1414857015637031936



vg Johannes


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

ich habe schon Fotos gesehen wo ein Bambus unter der 1m tiefen HDPE seine Wurzeln durchstreckte - deswegen war mir das zu heikel mit nur solch einer Sperre - allerdings hoffe ich, dass er nicht irgendwann meine Tonne sprengt - muss halt immer mal wieder abstechen.


----------



## danyvet (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

hier und hier
Beiträge über __ Rohrkolben und Folie, nur damit hier der Rohrkolben nicht wieder verteufelt wird


----------



## derschwarzepeter (9. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*



nieselinho schrieb:


> Hallo an alle!
> neben unserem Teich wuchs seit 2 Jahren Bambus, ...


Alles klar - bis auf EINE kleine Frage:
Ist das ein Pleioblastus pygmaeus, der nur 10 Zentimeter groß wird,
ein Dendrocalamus giganteus mit 40 Metern Halmhöhe?
oder etwas dazwischen?

Letzterer wird VIELLEICHT auch eine ordentliche Teichfolie durchstoßen,
beim Zwergbambus und beim __ Rohrkolben (egal welchem!) 
machert ich mir da aber überhaupt keine Sorgen.


----------



## nieselinho (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Vielen Dank für eure zahlreichen Antworten!

Seit vorgestern Abend sinkt der Wasserstand im Teich um 5cm/Tag...ich bin etwas im Zugzwang gewesen...deswegen kann ich erst jetzt antworten...habe eventuell die Stelle gefunden...der Bambus hat sich tatsähclih durch eine Stelle in der Folie gebohrt, 3cm langer Riss, erst beim Entfernen gings Wasser durch die Folie.

Also die Bambusäste waren teilweise 4m hoch geworden.

Zu den Wasserpflanzen schreibe ich später nochmal genauer etwas, denn ich habe die Schiler in den Kübeln gelassen und muss erst versuchen die Schildchen herauszufischen, sollte aber bis heute Abend gelingen 

Nochmal vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten und Tipps!!
Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## lollo (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Hallo,



nieselinho schrieb:


> Also die Bambusäste waren teilweise 4m hoch geworden.



Bambus gehört zu den Gräsern, deshalb spricht man dann von Halmen und nicht von Ästen.
Über Bambus, auch am Teichrand kannst du dich Hier  gut informieren.


----------



## danyvet (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*



Plätscher schrieb:


> auch die horstig wachsenden Sorten würde ich am Teich nur mit Rhizomsperre verwenden. In seltenen Fällen schieben sie auch mal einen Ausläufer, im Garten kein Problem, abstechen und Ruhe ist. Am Teich kann es schon zu spät sein ehe man es bemerkt.



Huch! Das les ich erst jetz! Ich hab einen kleinen Fargesia, der also horstig wachsen soll und angeblich kein Problem mit dem Rhizom macht. Ich hab ihn ca. 50cm neben den Teich gesetzt voriges Jahr. Er ist jetzt ca. 40cm hoch. Muss ich bei dem wirklich auch aufpassen? :?


----------



## Plätscher (10. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Hallo Dany,

wenn es eine kleinbleibende Sorte ist, musst du dir keine Gedanken machen die schaffen deine Folie nicht und weichen aus. Aber es gibt ja höher wachsende Sorten und die horstig wachsenden 2m+ Bambusse (heißt das so?), da wäre ich am Teich vorsichtig. 

Zum Schutz des Teiches mußt du ihn aber nicht ganz einpacken. Ein Stück Rhizomsperre zw. Bambus und Teich genügt. So ein seltener Ausbrecher geht mit Sicherheit nicht um die Kurve.

Und keine Panik, ich habe die Info von einem Gärtner aus dem Bot. Garten im Münster und er hat es selber erst 2x erlebt.


----------



## lollo (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Hallo Dany,



danyvet schrieb:


> Ich hab einen kleinen Fargesia, der also horstig wachsen soll und angeblich kein Problem mit dem Rhizom macht.


Also ich habe davon noch nichts gehört und gelesen, dass Fargesien Rhizome bilden können.
Du kannst ja mal  Hier  nachlesen, oder auch dort im Forum eine Frage stellen. (da antwortet der Chef noch persönlich)

Ich persönlich hatte auch eine Fargesie direkt neben dem Teich stehen zur Schattenbildung,
habe diese aber wieder versetzt, weil mir einfach zuviel Blätter in den Teich fielen. Eine Fargesie mausert das ganze Jahr über.
Solltest du eine meristem vermehrte Fargesie besitzen, wird sich das Wachstum bei der Horstbildung und in der Höhe in Grenzen halten.


----------



## danyvet (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Danke für die Beruhigung 
mausern tut meiner aber nicht, aber wie gesagt, er ist ja auch noch ganz jung und klein


> Solltest du eine meristem vermehrte Fargesie besitzen,


 ich hab die in einem Baumarkt erstanden...was heißt denn das "meristem"?
Wollte den Bambus eigentlich auch als Schattenwerfer am Teich. Hmmm. Also entweder bleibt er so klein, oder er wirft ständig Blätter ab? Das find ich jetzt aber gar nicht gut. Weder das eine noch das andere...


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Wenn´s dir nur auf den Schattenwurf ankommt,
kann ich dir Fallopia japonica wärmstens empfehlen:
Die wird auch so an die 4 m hoch, wirft im Sommer mit ihren großen Blättern tollen Schatten
und wird im Winter bodeneben abgebrochen - kein Schatten.
Aber Achtung:
Du solltest auch eine Rhizomsperre einbauen;
nicht weil der sich sonst durch die Teichfolie bohrt,
sondern damit er sich nicht in deinem ganzen Garten verbreitet!


----------



## danyvet (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*



entweder das eine oder das andere extrem  gibts nix dazwischen? Bambus hab ich deswegen gepflanzt, weil er mir halt ganz gut gefällt und irgendwie zum Wasser passt, wenn auch nicht wirklich, durch die Werbung mit japanischem Styling, Wasser und so Zeug, ist das Pflanzerl halt ziemlich modern geworden, und wenn man was immer wieder vorgehalten bekommt, gefällts irgendwann, obwohl Bambus prinzipiell kein unhübsches Pflanzerl ist 
Also ich lass den Bambus jetzt drinnen, bis er so groß ist, dass er selbst Schatten wirft, wächst dort eh auch noch Solidago und Chinaschilf, das passt dann schon


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*



danyvet schrieb:


> Huch! Das les ich erst jetz! Ich hab einen kleinen Fargesia, der also horstig wachsen soll und angeblich kein Problem mit dem Rhizom macht. Ich hab ihn ca. 50cm neben den Teich gesetzt voriges Jahr. Er ist jetzt ca. 40cm hoch. Muss ich bei dem wirklich auch aufpassen? :?




schau dir mal die Fargesia vom Frank an hier


----------



## danyvet (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Hallo Ralf,
prinzipiell also bei Fargesia keine Rhizomsperre, da er ja kein Rhizom bildet. Wobei sich da offensichtlich nicht alle einig sind, aber die "Fachseiten" schreiben eigentlich alle, dass man bei Fargesia keine Rhizomsperre braucht.
Und welche Sorte Fargesia ich habe, weiß ich leider nicht, da ich den ja vom Baumarkt hab, wo natürlich nix näher beschrieben war.
Da steht auch noch was von "blühen"  wie kann ich denn das verstehen? Wirkliche Blüten??? Hat meiner noch nie gemacht :?


----------



## Limnos (11. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Hi 

Bei Bambus bietet die Pflanzung in einem 90 Liter Mörtelkübel (rund) ziemliche Sicherheit. Man muss aber in den Boden zwecks Wasserabzug ein Loch schneiden, das etwa den halben Durchmesser des Bodens hat. Hierdurch kann zuviel Wasser abfließen, aber auch welches von unten aufsteigen. Der Rand des Kübels muss aber so eben noch sichtbar bleiben, damit man "Ausreißer" über den Rand erkennen und rechtzeitig abtrennen kann.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## lollo (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Hallo,



danyvet schrieb:


> ich hab die in einem Baumarkt erstanden...was heißt denn das "meristem"?



Meristem vermehrt heißt, dass diese Pflanze im Labor vermehrt wurde, also nicht von einer geteilten Mutterpflanze abstammt. Deshalb ist auch das Wachstum nicht so schnell, wie bei den anderen Pflanzen, auch werden diese meistens über Baumärkte vertrieben. Die Herstellung im Labor ist einfach billiger. 
Und wenn dann deine Fargesie mal blüht, dann wird sie sterben, also wünsche dir nicht das Blühen. Näheres über das Blühen von Fargesien kannst du in dem Link (Fred oben) über die Suchfunktion erfahren.


----------



## lollo (12. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Hallo Peter,



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> kann ich dir Fallopia japonica wärmstens empfehlen:


Also, ich würde mir nicht dieses Unkraut in den Garten holen. Steht in der Natur an jeder Ecke, und wenn ich so sehe welchen Schaden er so in der Natur anrichtet.
Hier gibt es einige Erfahrungsberichte über den Japanischen Staudenknöter.


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*



danyvet schrieb:


> Hallo Ralf,
> prinzipiell also bei Fargesia keine Rhizomsperre, da er ja kein Rhizom bildet. Wobei sich da offensichtlich nicht alle einig sind, aber die "Fachseiten" schreiben eigentlich alle, dass man bei Fargesia keine Rhizomsperre braucht.
> Und welche Sorte Fargesia ich habe, weiß ich leider nicht, da ich den ja vom Baumarkt hab, wo natürlich nix näher beschrieben war.
> Da steht auch noch was von "blühen"  wie kann ich denn das verstehen? Wirkliche Blüten??? Hat meiner noch nie gemacht :?



Du könntest auch einen kleinen Graben zwischen Teich und Bambus buddeln und da ne Plastikplatte einsetzten.

Fargesia bildet keine Ausläufer die über einen Mörtelkübelrand wachsen - mach Dir da keine Sorgen. Ich sehe das Problem eher in dem stetig wachsenden Gesamthorst, die Fargesia wird ja oben dicker und unten eben auch der Wurzelballen - da deiner ja nah am Teich ist würd ich eben einen kleinen Schutz machen.

Jede Bambusart kann mal alle paar hundert Jahre blühen, im Internet gibt es so genannte Blühmeldungen. Wenn ein Bambus blüht, stirbt er danach. Viele Liebhaber von speziellen Sorten haben da natürlich etwas Angst.


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Hallo Ralf,

wie groß (Breite x Tiefe) sollte denn diese Plastikplatte sein? Kann ich damit bewirken, dass sich der Bambus nur in die anderen Richtungen ausdehnt und nicht zum Teich hin?
Wobei, wenn der so weiterwächst wie bisher, dauert das noch mindestens 20 Jahre, bis er den Teich erreicht hätte


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

nö, ich denke der wächst trotzdem kreisförmig. ich würde so 80 breit und 40 tief einbuddeln. ich geb Dir recht -es dauert sehr lange bis der so groß wird - nur lieber vorher als danach machen. Und immer schön ans düngen denken.

+ Winterschutz


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

weder Winterschutz noch Dünger bis jetzt (erst vorigen Sommer gesetzt). Ist der/die(?) Fargesia eigentlich schwierig abzustechen, wenn er mal zu breit wird?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

nö, glaub ich nicht - mit nem Spaten dürftest Du da gut klar kommen. Ich dünge meinen Bambus 3 x im Jahr, immer wenn mein Rasen etwas bekommt - 1 x Frühjahr, 1x Sommer und 1x im Herbst mit Herbstrasendünger.

Wir hatten zwar auch letztes Jahr einen heftigen Winter, ich gklaub aber unter -15°C wurde es nicht – meiner hat ohne Winterschutz überlebt – nur ein paar Blätter haben gelitten. Dieses Jahr werde ich wohl einen Juteschutz drumbinden und ein Gerüst durmherum bauen damit das die Schneelast etwas abfängt.

Ich denke in Wien wird’s noch nen bissl kälter als hier, ich empfehle Dir deshalb Deinen Bambus zu schützen. Ich habe einige Fargesien nach dem letzten Winter bei uns sterben sehen – vor allem die Topfpflanzungen vor einigen Geschäften ….


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

also mein Rasen hat auch noch keinen Dünger gesehen, aber darum sieht er auch nicht aus wie ein Rasen 
In Wien sind Temperaturen unter -15°C selten, kommt aber ab und zu mal vor, manchmal sogar bis zu 2 Wochen. Aber die meisten Winter kommen mit -10°C aus.
Kann mich nicht mehr erinnern, ob es letzten Winter unter -15°C hatte in Wien , aber er hats überlebt. Meine Pflanzen müssen sich abhärten bei mir, oder sie haben halt Pech gehabt  meine Mutter sagt immer "bei dir müssten die Pflanzen eigentlich Selbstmord begehen, so wie du sie mißhandelst"  manche brauchen aber offensichtlich Zuckerbrot und Peitsche, denn ich hab zb. erst vor ein paar Minuten gelesen, dass eine Hoya eine anspruchsvolle Zimmerpflanze ist  nicht, wenn man sie links liegen lässt.... je mehr man sich um Pflanzen ansch....t, desto mimosenhafter werden sie anscheinend


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

na ich denke das muss halt jeder selbst entscheiden - spätestens wenn die Blätter deines Bambus nicht mehr sattgrün sind fehlt ihm Nahrung. Ich hab mich halt für einen sehr anspruchsvollen Rasen (damalger Name Supra) entschieden der öfter gedüngt werden muss. Mein Bambus ist in den 2 Jahren nun schon um das 3 -4 Fache gewachsen.


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

na, vielleicht sollt ich ihm auch mal was gönnen 
danke für die ganzen Tipps jedenfalls!


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

aber nun nur noch Herbstrasendünger (mit Kalium für Frosthärte und Standfestigkeit) und nicht zuviel + vorsichtig in die obere Schicht untermischen


----------



## Limnos (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Hi Dany

Als hochwachsende Pflanzen mit Schattierpotential im Sommer kann ich noch den __ Alant (Inula helenium) und den Topinambur (Helianthus tuberosus) empfehlen. Beide sind Stauden, die sich im Winter in den Boden zurückziehen und sie haben gelbe Korbblüten. Sie erreichen über zwei Meter Höhe. Topinamburknollen sind essbar, kartoffelähnlich, aber weniger problematisch für Diabetiker. Sie können im Winter im Boden verbleiben. Sie wachsen streng horstig und können der Folie nicht gefährlich werden.
_http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echter_Alant
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Topinambur_

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## danyvet (13. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Hallo Wolfgang,

Topinambur hab ich eh auch im Gemüsebeet  Hab mir auch schon überlegt, das an den Teich zu übersiedeln, aber es braucht immer eine Stütze. Das wird bei mir über 3m hoch . Und wenn dann der Sturm kommt (was ja in letzter Zeit öfter passiert), dann liegt sie im Wasser... Das wär dann blöd. Also bleib ich mal beim Solidago (wird auch ca. 1,70 hoch bei mir)


----------



## Limnos (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Hi

Apropos düngen: Auch wenn man nichts dazu gibt, erhält die Pflanze "Dünger". Stickstoffverbindungen kommen mit dem Regen runter, da nach jedem Gewitter durch Blitze Stickoxide entstehen. Mineralische Bodenteilchen können von den Wurzeln mit Hilfe von Citronensäure angelöst werden. Zahlreiche tierische Bodenorganismen hinterlassen Ausscheidungen. Staub weht an, Falllaub wird zersetzt. Damit kommen Pflanzen in der Natur und im Naturgarten aus. Wer Dünger anwendet will nur, dass die Pflanzen schneller und üppiger wachsen. Oder aber er unterstützt Pflanzen, die auf den Böden oder in Gesellschaft anderer evtl. untergehen würden. Man erlebt aber auch die Nachteile des Düngens: der Rasen muss viel öfter gemäht werden, Pflanzen werden so massig, dass sie ohne Stütze umfallen, unser Grundwassser wird immer nitratreicher. Das Gartenhobby ist zur Intensivlandwirtschaft geworden.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

ich denke so einfach kann man das nicht veralgemeinern  

hier hab ich noch ne kleine Übersicht zum Thema Düngung im Hausgarten


----------



## Limnos (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Hi Ralf.

Wenn Du mit Hausgarten einen meinst, in dem Gemüse und Früchte möglichst hohen Ertrag bringen sollen, ist natürlich Düngen unumgänglich. Aber im Ziergarten oder Gartenteich haben wir es weitgehend mit Wildpflanzen zu tun, die nicht unbedingt "Erträge" bringen sollen. Hier ist Düngen also unnötig oder manchmal - siehe Algenprobleme - nachteilig.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (5. Okt. 2010)

*AW: Bambus neben dem Teich*

Hi Wolfgang,

ich habe mich nur auf z.B. meinen Bambus bezogen. Meine __ Hortensien, Rosen, Clematis und Rhododendren dünge ich ebenfalls und erreiche damit ein käftiges Wachstum und reiche Blütenpracht. Jedes Frühjahr kommen noch ein paar Kegel in den Seerosentopf rein.


----------

